# Bow shoulder pain



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

epockalypse said:


> Have recently taken up recurve bow. I have shot my hunting compound in the past, but have never shot as much as I have in the past month or so. I have developed a sharp pain in my bow shoulder (left shoulder, RH shooter). I am just wanting to make sure there is not something specific I am doing wrong in my form that would cause this, or if its just an overuse issue.
> View attachment 7567027


Find a recurve coach. You have MANY MANY problems.

1) head is tilted FAR too much backwards

2) tiller is wrong on the bow...need 1/4-inch positive tiller

3) nock point is WAY WAY too high

4) you lean backwards, like you do on your compound, so you lean backwards a ridiculous amount for a recurve

5) you lean backwards, while the arrow is pointing downhill, just like you do with a COMPOUND, which is WAY wrong for a recurve.










Park Sung-Hyun. Gold medal Olympic archer. I matched your arrow angle to her arrow angle. HER backbone is vertical, with gravity, and she is shooting 70 meters away. The two yellow arrows, show the difference in how much you lean BACKWARDS, versus Park Sung-Hyun who stands up vertical.

Nope, leaning backwards for RECURVE doesn't work. SUre lots of COMPOUND folks do this, but it REALLY does not work in RECURVE.

Two red arrows. SOLID red arrow is how much you TILT your head BACKWARDS. You want your FACE square to the target sight. That means the FRONT of your face, needs to match the vertical slide of your target sight.
STOP leaning your HEAD backwards.

The arm on your glasses, needs to run PARALLEL to the horizontal bar, the extension bar on the sight.
DROP your chin a LOT. WORK with a rubber stretch band in front of a mirror, and get the arm on your GLASSES parallel to the stretch band.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

epockalypse said:


> Have recently taken up recurve bow. I have shot my hunting compound in the past, but have never shot as much as I have in the past month or so. I have developed a sharp pain in my bow shoulder (left shoulder, RH shooter). I am just wanting to make sure there is not something specific I am doing wrong in my form that would cause this, or if its just an overuse issue.
> View attachment 7567027


So, I preserved the arrow pointing angle.
You are WAY WAY out of position, for a recurve.










Your bow shoulder hurts cuz you are WAY out of position.

What pound limbs are you using?
What is the draw length on the RECURVE? Not the size of draw you use on your compound.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Super basic video about posture, and how to shoot a recurve.


----------



## epockalypse (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the response. I'll work on my head and upper body lean angles. 

The bow 25" riser with medium 30 lb limbs.

I I adjusted tiller to +1/4". It was actually about -1/2". Not sure how it got like that!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

epockalypse said:


> Thanks for the response. I'll work on my head and upper body lean angles.
> 
> The bow 25" riser with medium 30 lb limbs.
> 
> I I adjusted tiller to +1/4". It was actually about -1/2". Not sure how it got like that!


1/4 inch positive tiller is a good starting point.
You need to tune the nock point, by shooting fletched arrows at horizontal strip of masking tape at 10 yards,
and shooting bareshaft arrows at the same horizontal strip of masking tape.

IF point of the bareshaft arrow hits HIGHER than point of fletched arrow, raise the nocking point.
IF point of bareshaft arrow hit LOWER than point of fletched arrow, lower the nocking point.


----------

